# I saw an Amtrak train on Saturday!



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

First time in a long time.
The Northeast Regional...
We ran side by side for a few miles at 30 miles per hour until the train sped up entered a cut.
Very cool!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

chipset35 said:


> First time in a long time.
> The Northeast Regional...
> We ran side by side for a few miles at 30 miles per hour until the train sped up entered a cut.
> Very cool!


A few years ago I rode the Northeast Regional from Washington DC to Mystic, CT. A great trip along the coast line.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

Agreed, are quite a sight to see... my view was in CA going back and forth between SF and Sacramento.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I pretty much take them for granted. My commute crosses the old NYC mainline, now CSX. At least once a week I see an Amtrak train.
A few years ago I was taking one of my alternate routes to work and parked on a bridge was the Ringling Bros train. This on the current Rochester Southern former B&O and before that Buffalo, Rochester, and Pittsburg. 

Pete


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I never get tired of seeing Amtrak trains when I'm lucky enough to catch one. Unfortunately, the only one that comes through Utah nowadays, is the California Zephyr. But it's arrival and departure times in the Salt Lake City area (valley), both eastbound and westbound are in the wee hours of the morning. So I never see them.

I miss my California days in the 1980s, taking the San Diegans or the Coast Starlight up and down the coast. I guess we need to plan for another Amtrak trip soon.

My layout has only 1950s and 60s trains, so there's no Amtrak. If I were more ambitious, an expansion could be made to the layout to accommodate the modern era with Amtrak. But I guess the bug hasn't hit me yet. I think it's called procrastination. 

But Amtrak trains are awesome! They always have been and always will be.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The wife and I traveled from Flint, MI to Tucson, AZ via Amtrak in the late 80's.
We also took the California Zephyr round-trip from Flint to Salt Lake City two years ago and we're booked on the Texas Eagle for a trip to Dallas this coming April.
We've always had a Roomette in the sleeper car(s) and have enjoyed Amtrak travel immensely. They treat you like royalty, unlike the airlines. The food is absolutely terrific and it's the coolest way to see our great country.
And, yes, Amtrak is part of my layout which is 10' X 10' with Amtrak circling the perimeter with about 33' of track. My Amtrak consist includes a pair of EMD-40's tail-to-tail with a baggage car and seven Superliner cars following. It's all in matching Phase II trim.
The real Amtrak (from Port Huron to Chicago) passes within 3 miles of my house each morning at 7:20 am, but I rarely see it since I'm usually just crawling out of the sack around that time.
I'm a HUGE fan of Amtrak!!!
Bob


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

Living near to both NY and Newark Penn Stations we see them often. Take the regional to Williamsburg VA to vist the grandkids and have made about 8 trips to Lakeland FL on the Silver Star. The last few trips we've had the handicapped bedroom which is right by the entrance to the Viewliners, great accommodations. However as an "experiment" they have removed the dinner from the train, supposedly only until January but now extended for 6 more months. Supposedly we benefit from reduced fare. The only problem is now there is only the cafe car which serves food unfit for human consumption. Folks are riding this train also 30 hours to Miami with only chips and microwave pizza to live on. The sleeper car crews are great and recommend calling Amtrak but as with any large corporation that's a joke. Hopefully they will finally restore the dinner (having just bought all those Viewliner Dinners) and provide the good food and experience of long distance travel again.
Scotie


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't imagine a long-distance Amtrak ride without a dining car. Makes no sense whatsoever!
In fact, the dining experience is a big, big part of the Amtrak attraction. If there were no dining car on the Texas Eagle yours truly wouldn't be onboard.
Bob


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

Been on it many times.


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree on the dinner. On a previous trip to FL we went for lunch and were seated at a table with a gentleman traveling alone. Seems he takes the train and his wife flies to Florida. We found out that he was taking the Queen Mary to England, his wife was flying, and so was my wife but on different trips that summer.
Its this meeting other folks in the dinner that is a highlight of the trip. I don't know what I'll do if they don't restore it. I could take the Meteor but then would have a 2 hour bus trip to Lakeland.
Scotie


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Newark, DE. station at 135 MPH.

























Perryville, MD.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Why do the passenger car wheels look different than the older ones?
Almost as if there is no visible apparatus?


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

The Amfleet cars have inside bearing trucks.
Scotie


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since this is a "real" trains thread, I moved it to the appropriate forum.


----------

